
Why Rust for safe systems programming - steveklabnik
https://msrc-blog.microsoft.com/2019/07/22/why-rust-for-safe-systems-programming/
======
joseluisq
Definitely Rust is gaining traction as a serious language system alternative
to take into account. Congrats to the team and community!

~~~
sansnomme
Looking forward to Rust.NET and Visual Rust! (If you can create GUIs in a sane
way from third party FFI without having to throw around tons of C++ handles
that would be absolutely wonderful.)

~~~
contextfree
Patrick Reisert has been developing Rust support for WinRT and I've been
trying to help lately: [https://github.com/contextfree/winrt-
rust/](https://github.com/contextfree/winrt-rust/)

UI support is still quite awkward because we don't support inheritance (which
in WinRT is only used in UI and composition classes). I'm working on a blog
post with a sample of the current state of things, showing the extra
boilerplate that's currently required, which I hope will serve as a starting
point for improving the situation.

------
pc2g4d
C++ integration would be a major win for Rust. Hopefully MS is willing to put
their money where their mouth is on plugging some of the remaining holes they
pointed out.

Awesome to see this kind of attention for an awesome language.

------
mooman219
I hope to see Microsoft contributing to LLVM and LLD in the future if they're
serious about adopting Rust for Windows.

~~~
pjmlp
They have been helping clang to be a good Windows citzen, because that is the
official way to get up to date C on Windows.

From Visual C++ point of view, C++ is the future of systems programming on
Windows and C compatibility only goes as far as required by ISO C++ standard
(C11 library as of ISO C++17).

